# Designated Infection Control Officer (DICO) classes June 10 and June 25



## Gil

Under the MGL's and CMR 171.223 it is required that all First Responder Agencies (Police Department's) appoint at least one officer of the agency to act as the designated infection control officer. The MPTC is striving to bring every police department into compliance by offering these valuable classes. The safety of the officers within the Commonwealth is paramount. This class offers a valuable insight as to the visible and non-visible contagious diseases that our officers may run into on a daily basis. Please help us and send at least one representative of your department to one of our upcoming training sessions, scheduled for:

June 10, 2010​9:00 am - 1:00 pm​MPTC Western Mass Academy​Springfield, Ma.​​June 25, 2010​9:00 am - 1:00 pm​MPTC Boylston Academy​Boylston, Ma.​ 
To Register: Please fax a completed MPTC application to Neal Hovey at 978-470-0834.

Instructor's: William McElhiney, MSP Trooper, AHA CTC Coordinator, MSP Academy Ambulance
 Coordinator, MSP/MPTC DICO Instructor, EMT-B

 Michael Montiverdi, Retired Worcester Police, MPTC DICO Instructor

Goal of Course:

*Ø **To identify, discuss, and have a basic understanding of some of the infectious diseases affecting the general public and specifically member of the Law Enforcement Community in today's world.*

*Ø **Use this understanding to protect the members of your departments and serve as the liaison between your Officers and the Healthcare Professionals.*


_Topics to be covered:_

*Ø **Who or what is a Designated Infection Control Officer as per 105 CMR 171.020 and 105 CMR 171.050? Are they required by your Department?*

*Ø **Developing an Infection Control Plan. Do you have one in place?*

*Ø **OSHA Regulations. (Are we bound by these)?*

*Ø **29 CFR 1910.1030 Bloodborne Pathogens Standard.*

*Ø **What is the Ryan-White Emergency AIDS Act?*

*Ø **What diseases are we subject to?*

*Ø **What do I have to do?*


Course Curriculum

Registration and Introduction 

D.I.C.O. and developing policies and procedures - OSHA 

Unprotected Exposures and OEMS Exposure form 

American's with Disabilities Act 
 Table Top Exercise: What is a Civil Rights Violation? 

Disease of Concern (includes student questions on each disease) 
 HIV/Aids 
 H1N1 
 Hepatitis 
 Meningitis 
 MRSA 
 Tuberculosis 
 Herpes 
 Rabies 
 Lyme 

History of Influenza Pandemics and Impact of a Current Day Pandemic 

PPE (includes N-95 mask) 

Question & answer Period/ Critique and Exam 


 Resource Materials: Updated PPT already on file with OEMS past year's credit approval, OEMS Unprotected Exposure Form.


----------

